
Visualizing map distortion - DanielRibeiro
http://bl.ocks.org/enjalot/bd552e711b8325c64729
======
ttkeil
Very cool. A similar site posted last week [0] also allows you to drag and
drop specific countries across the map for direct comparisons (Mercator
projection only).

[0]: [http://www.thetruesize.com](http://www.thetruesize.com)

~~~
quchen
Wow, I would not have thought Russia and China to be comparable in size. Yes,
Russia is still bigger than China, but nowhere near as giant as the map makes
it appear.

~~~
lcswi
Make sure you drag Russia to China rather than the other way around. Otherwise
the differences get exaggerated.

------
fake-name
> Whenever we try to represent our 3D earth on a 2D map we necessarily
> introduce distoration. This tool attempts to visualize the phenomenon.

distoration?

